# upgrade, in a sense...



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 20, 2012)

ok, question for ya'll. I have currently plotted my lens purchases with 77mm thread in mind so that I can build a set of filters that will work on all of my lenses. But, now that the mkii versions are out, stepping up the size from 77 to 82, I'm wondering what the best option is? Should I buy 82 mm filters and step up rings? Or, should I go with a different system. Just trying to get a feel for what the options are. I probably won't be upgrading to the mkii's any time soon, but, I don't want to shell out a ton of $$ on ND's and graduated ND's only to have to replace them all in a few years....

http://chuckalaimo.com/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2012)

The problem with step-up rings is that in most cases, they preclude using the lens hood. Thus...I have both 77mm and 82mm CPLs and 10-stop NDs.


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah. I don't like the step-up rings either because I do most of my work outside and I always keep the hood on. I really want the 24-70, but an 82mm B+W multi-coat, a 3 and a 6 stop ND and a circular polarizer would be what? $600? Maybe more? Ugh.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 20, 2012)

I would consider Lee filters (or something similar), but, that would really eliminate the lens hood.

I didn't think a step up ring would make it so i couldn't use the hood, was more worried about potential vignetting....


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 20, 2012)

so, my options are basically buy 77mm filters, then buy 82 mm filters once I upgrade (ugggggg!!!!!). Or, buy into a system that means no hood. Me no like the options!


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not a fan either. Here come the karma hits for uttering the S word... I kept going back and forth on the Sigma 50 & 85 1.4 lenses vs. the Canon equivalents. I couldn't for the life of me decide, but when I realized that both of the Sigmas had 77mm filters, it became a very convenient tiebreaker. I have six or seven lenses with 77mm filters and it just eliminates a lot of hassles.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 20, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan either. Here come the karma hits for uttering the S word... I kept going back and forth on the Sigma 50 & 85 1.4 lenses vs. the Canon equivalents. I couldn't for the life of me decide, but when I realized that both of the Sigmas had 77mm filters, it became a very convenient tiebreaker. I have six or seven lenses with 77mm filters and it just eliminates a lot of hassles.



I just got my sigma 85 f1.4 back from being recalibrated in the AF department and its much better I hadd to bring it forward 3 notches where as it was 13 back before. The interesting part is the guy in the shop says sigma just have to plug the lens in and recalibrate the AF software its a simple process.
It really is such a fast lens to focus. I absolutely love the shots from this lens on the 5D2 and the balance of the combination is really nice to work with too. 
It is easily my favourite lens right now, in fact I am regretting having 2 x 70-200f2.8L ISII now because i dont use my one nearly as much anymore because I take the 85 over it in almost every situation. my wife still loves the 70-200f2.8 the most though both awesome lenses but the 85 sigma give better IQ than the zoom


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm just loving the dreamlike and winsome quality of the photos it makes. I haven't touched my 70-200/2.8 II since, geez, November. It's another reason I may pass on the 24-70. If it's like the 70-200 shots, they'll be technically perfect but lack that dreamy feel that I've come to love that you get from shooting at less than f2.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> so, my options are basically buy 77mm filters, then buy 82 mm filters once I upgrade (ugggggg!!!!!). Or, buy into a system that means no hood. Me no like the options!



I hear ya. Think of it as future-proofing, since Canon keeps releasing updates with 82mm filters...


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 21, 2012)

Aside from the 16-35/2.8 II, what does the 82mm filter fit?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 21, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Aside from the 16-35/2.8 II, what does the 82mm filter fit?


the new 24-70 mk ii, and with the 16-35 mkii also going 82mm (the mki was 77mm if memory serves me right) I'm guessing most of the mk ii's will step up to 82 as well


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 21, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Aside from the 16-35/2.8 II, what does the 82mm filter fit?



The new 24-70mm f/2.8L II as mentioned, and also the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. Since I have both the 16-35L II and the TS-E 24L II, having 82mm filters makes sense (and I'm prepared for the 24-70L II  ).


----------

